# 1590b Deflector



## dlazzarini (Jul 3, 2020)

Just wanted to see if I could. I could, but way too much work.  Don’t think I’ll be doing that again.  Great pedal with a plethora of verbs


----------



## lcipher3 (Jul 3, 2020)

very nice!  Yeah, I've done it for the Simulcast and Gen Tso.
A pain but I just like it better than 125.

It's sooooo close.    If they were just 1-2mm smaller....


----------



## Barry (Jul 3, 2020)

Cozy! Looks great


----------



## dlazzarini (Jul 3, 2020)

lcipher3 said:


> very nice!  Yeah, I've done it for the Simulcast and Gen Tso.
> A pain but I just like it better than 125.
> 
> It's sooooo close.    If they were just 1-2mm smaller....


----------



## dlazzarini (Jul 3, 2020)

Yep sooo close. Pots are pretty cramped up. Had to do a little Taping on the buried pots. I didn’t trust them. I too love the 1590b. I have this weird ocd thing where i like my pedals all the same size with the top mounted jacks. I made a bunch of VFE pedals back to back a while ago and I think that helped condition me for the tight quarters. Peter can cram a lot of stuff in a little box


----------



## lcipher3 (Jul 3, 2020)

yeah definitely a challenge esp with all those pots


----------



## phi1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Did you have to file down the width? In the past I thought 2.25” wide boards didn’t fit in 1590B when I tried.


----------



## dlazzarini (Jul 3, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Did you have to file down the width? In the past I thought 2.25” wide boards didn’t fit in 1590B when I tried.


----------



## dlazzarini (Jul 3, 2020)

I dremeled the sides of the enclosure for the most part and I ran both edges of the PCB on some sandpaper just to take a little more off. Kind of a pain in the ass but I like a challenge


----------



## lcipher3 (Jul 5, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> I dremeled the sides of the enclosure for the most part and I ran both edges of the PCB on some sandpaper just to take a little more off. Kind of a pain in the ass but I like a challenge



I've used a 2" sanding drum setup on a small drill press - and just move it (the 1590B) back and forth.  Takes a while but worth it.


----------



## dlazzarini (Jul 5, 2020)

lcipher3 said:


> I've used a 2" sanding drum setup on a small drill press - and just move it (the 1590B) back and forth.  Takes a while but worth it.


Can’t take any longer than the dremel. Probably a much more even consistent result.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 5, 2020)

Looks good!  Like you said, lotta work.  

My mentor Arpad used to say: _"If it's doable, somebody vill do it."_  The unspoken corollary was that doesn't necessarily make it a good idea.


----------



## dlazzarini (Jul 5, 2020)

For sure. Little too much work. I love challenges but when it crosses that line into “too much” territory it loses its luster.


----------



## soothsayer86 (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey nice build! As a side note, do you have a good method for stripping that ribbon cable? I have been thinking about using that stuff when the PCB is so close to the switch, as cutting individual tiny wires and stripping the is a pain in the ass. Wondering if ribbon cable might be a better, less frustrating option.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 6, 2020)

soothsayer86 said:


> Hey nice build! As a side note, do you have a good method for stripping that ribbon cable? I have been thinking about using that stuff when the PCB is so close to the switch, as cutting individual tiny wires and stripping the is a pain in the ass. Wondering if ribbon cable might be a better, less frustrating option.



Get an automatic wire stripper like this


----------



## dlazzarini (Jul 6, 2020)

soothsayer86 said:


> Hey nice build! As a side note, do you have a good method for stripping that ribbon cable? I have been thinking about using that stuff when the PCB is so close to the switch, as cutting individual tiny wires and stripping the is a pain in the ass. Wondering if ribbon cable might be a better, less frustrating option.



I just carefully strip it back with an x-acto knife at the moment. I’ve done it enough now that it goes pretty quick. I have thought about getting some strippers like the ones Nostradoomus posted, but the knife does pretty good once you practice a few. I think it’s way easier than using individual wires and I like the way it looks


----------



## soothsayer86 (Jul 7, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Get an automatic wire stripper like this
> 
> View attachment 5336


Hey, I have one of those! the problem is when I am trying to make the wires less than an inch long it doesn't really work. I am probably just doing something wrong though.


----------



## soothsayer86 (Jul 7, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> I just carefully strip it back with an x-acto knife at the moment. I’ve done it enough now that it goes pretty quick. I have thought about getting some strippers like the ones Nostradoomus posted, but the knife does pretty good once you practice a few. I think it’s way easier than using individual wires and I like the way it looks


Yeah I totally like the way the ribbon looks, I'll have to give it a shot. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 7, 2020)

Try tightening the thumb wheel at the top


----------

